# Landon Smith (Hunter-27) needs your prayers



## mbroberg (May 21, 2013)

I just received this message via Facebook.

_"Hi this is Landon's wife Lisa. I don't know if you heard but Landon has fallen I'll. He had a bleed in his brain on March 21that resulted in a stroke. He has had three surgeries and lots of therapy due to paralysis on his right side. He has been at an acute rehab facility for two weeks in Denver progressing everyday. We found out yesterday that he has a spinal fluid leak so will have surgery again tomorrow. Please let all know and he will touch base as soon as he is well. Thank you!!!"_

As you all know, Landon takes it upon himself to help with numerous IAP activities.  Please keep Landon and his family in your prayers.  I will pass on any new information as I receive it.


----------



## Monty (May 21, 2013)

I'll keep him and his family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 21, 2013)

I'm used to seeing his name every time there's a volunteer needed - great guy!  I sure hope he's ok!


----------



## seamus7227 (May 21, 2013)

I will add him to my daily prayer list!


----------



## dgscott (May 21, 2013)

Not good news -- hoping and praying for a complete recovery.
Doug


----------



## jeff (May 21, 2013)

I was worried that he might be ill again. His regular visits had stopped.


----------



## theidlemind (May 21, 2013)

I hope he gets well soon and can visit again soon. 
Please keep us updated.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 21, 2013)

Him and his family will be in our thoughts


----------



## peterborough66 (May 21, 2013)

I will keep Landon in my prayers


----------



## triw51 (May 21, 2013)

Will be praying for him and the family


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 21, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Jim15 (May 21, 2013)

He will be in my prayers.


----------



## walshjp17 (May 21, 2013)

Landon and his family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JohnU (May 21, 2013)

Very sad news.


----------



## JohnU (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the new Mike.  I only wish it were good news.  Landon has gone through more medical procedures and theropy sessions than anyone should ever have too.  He is a great guy and an asset to the IAP.  I wish him well and a speedy recovery.   Prayers to him and his family.


----------



## Jim Smith (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this with us.  I will keep Landon and his family in my prayers.

Jim Smith


----------



## Pete275 (May 21, 2013)

Why do bad things have to happen to really good people. I hope he gets well soon as I'm sure I'm not alone when I say he will be missed. I will be thinking about and praying for Landon and his family.

Wayne


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 21, 2013)

Hope things get better for him.


----------



## BigShed (May 21, 2013)

Wishing Landon a speedy and complete recovery.

My thoughts are with him and his family at this difficult time.


----------



## 76winger (May 21, 2013)

Wow, yes will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## redbulldog (May 22, 2013)

I had been missing him again, however I was hoping it was from overwork before the bash, because he really gets into for whatever he is doing for the IAP.
I will be praying for him and the family!!


----------



## BW Design Works (May 22, 2013)

Very Sad news! Please keep us all posted and send on my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## rherrell (May 22, 2013)

Get well soon Landon.


----------



## Ambidex (May 22, 2013)

*Landon*

+1 to all replies


----------



## bruce119 (May 22, 2013)

Landon...Thinking of you and your family
Hope you get back soon....

.


----------



## markgum (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know.  I'll see if I can get over to see him.


----------



## lyonsacc (May 22, 2013)

We will be praying for him


----------



## Dalecamino (May 22, 2013)

Thank you Mike. Hope he recovers, and is back here soon.


----------



## glenspens (May 22, 2013)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to Landon and his fimily.....


----------



## greenmtnguy (May 22, 2013)

Hoping all gets better and your health returns Landon.


----------



## Rick_G (May 22, 2013)

Not good news.  Will be praying for Landon and family.


----------



## penmaker1967 (May 22, 2013)

will keep him and his family in my prayers


----------



## Brooks803 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know Mike. Will be praying for sure!


----------



## ironman123 (May 22, 2013)

Landon and family are in my prayers.

Ray


----------



## alphageek (May 22, 2013)

Please pass on that we all miss him and are praying for the best outcome.   Hopefully the worst is past and it will get easier for him after this!


----------



## Ligget (May 22, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Haynie (May 22, 2013)

Sent.  

My dad was in denver for a very long time after his stroke.  He was not supposed to walk again, but he walked out of the building the day of the release.  They have good people there and many of the people who worked with him worked in more than one place.

Good luck and I hope all goes well.


----------



## Richard Gibson (May 22, 2013)

Most definately in our prayers for healing and recovery.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 22, 2013)

We'll keep him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jscola (May 22, 2013)

will be praying for him


----------



## jyreene (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for passing us this unfortunate news. He will be in my thoughts.


----------



## johncrane (May 22, 2013)

Not good news 
Landon i wish you all the best mate and a speedy recovery.


----------



## markgum (May 22, 2013)

Update of info for Landon.  I got in touch with his wife Lisa and will provide updates here as I receive them.
  He is still in ICU after his surgeries.  Hopefully will be released from ICU on Monday.    He will have a LONG rehab process and as of right now, looks like he will be here (in Denver) until July.  As soon as he is allowed visitors, I will get over and see him.  Lisa wants to thank everyone for your prayers and well wishes and asks us to please continue.


----------



## firewhatfire (May 22, 2013)

will do


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (May 22, 2013)

Prayers on their way.


----------



## mbroberg (May 23, 2013)

markgum said:


> Update of info for Landon.  I got in touch with his wife Lisa and will provide updates here as I receive them.
> He is still in ICU after his surgeries.  Hopefully will be released from ICU on Monday.    He will have a LONG rehab process and as of right now, looks like he will be here (in Denver) until July.  As soon as he is allowed visitors, I will get over and see him.  Lisa wants to thank everyone for your prayers and well wishes and asks us to please continue.



Thank you Mark!


----------



## alamocdc (May 23, 2013)

Oh, my.  Done!


----------



## stonepecker (May 23, 2013)

Sending prayers and adding to our prayer lists.


----------



## skiprat (May 23, 2013)

Landon, I too would like to wish you a full and speedy recovery.
You are without doubt, one of the most stubborn and persistent people I know and I'm sure with your perseverance and provided you do as you're told, then you'll be back amongst us in no time. Best wishes, buddy.


----------



## Tanner (May 23, 2013)

I'll keep him and his family in my prayers.


----------



## Joe Burns (May 23, 2013)

Our prayers and thoughts will be with him and his family.

Joe


----------



## CharlesJohnson (May 23, 2013)

Prayers on the way. Hope he dose real well.


----------

